# slim starts with a blank/black screen



## e3k (Sep 8, 2013)

did try vesa and nvidia in xorg.conf. xfce starts normaly via xinit. did start slim via rc.conf and ttys. in Xorg.log.0 no errors. in slim.log something about signal 15 but not always. did also turn off that setting for having the terminal in vesa.  no idea why i dont get the slim visual.

I tried vesa and nvidia in xorg.conf. Xfce starts normally via xinit. I did start slim via rc.conf and ttys. There were no errors in Xorg.log.0. In slim.log there was something about 'signal 15', but not always. I also turned off that setting to have the terminal in vesa. I have no idea why I'm not getting the visual slim login.


----------



## e3k (Sep 18, 2013)

Here is the slim.log:

```
slim: waiting for X server to begin accepting connections.
slim: unexpected signal 15
slim: unexpected signal 15
```
More interesting is that when I get the black screen after slim starts the system does not respond to pressing ctrl+alt+F1 or ctrl+alt+del. When I wait ten minutes the slim screen displays correctly but the system still does not respond to any key pressing so I have to hard reboot the machine.


----------



## fonz (Sep 18, 2013)

e3k said:
			
		

> More interesting is that when I get the black screen after slim starts the system does not respond to pressing ctrl+alt+F1 or ctrl+alt+del


Not that it solves your problem, but X normally doesn't respond to Ctrl+Alt+Del anyway (although maybe a WM/DE might). Perhaps you meant Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, which has to be explicitly enabled by putting the following into /etc/X11/xorg.conf (or by configuring one's WM/DM to capture it and take appropriate action):

```
Section "ServerFlags"
        Option "DontZap" "off"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
[highlight]        Option      "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"[/highlight]
EndSection
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 19, 2013)

That can be set in .xinitrc also:

```
setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
```


----------

